# Rahmenbruch :(



## twickl (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich hab mir vor 5 Jahren ein Werks LT bei Rose gekauft, das war ein etwas stabilerer Aufbau des Werks mit Deetracks Felgen, Avid Juice 7, bei meinem eine 32er Talas und RaceFace/SRAM wo man nur hinschaut. 
Bin das Rad 2 Sommer ein wenig gefahren, aber nicht wildes, hab mich für die stabile Variante entschieden weil ich meine ca. 100kg sicher durch den Wald bewegen wollte. Naja, heute ist es 5 Jahre alt, hat keine 800km runter und mein Arbeitskollege hat mich angefixt doch wieder zu biken mit ihm und wollten morgen die erste Runde starten. Ich geh heute also in den Keller um mein Bike fertig zu machen und dann seh ich das der Rahmen einen Riss hat! Ich könnt grad echt heulen...klar sind 5 Jahre nicht wenig Zeit aber das Bike wurde kaum bewegt und eine Runde war kaum länger als 12km und jetzt das. Zu allem übel finde ich nichtmal mehr die Rechnung aber es waren gute 2000Euro die ich dafür hingelegt habe. Könnt grad echt kotzen und heulen gleichzeitig so ärgerer ich mich darüber.

Nun habe ich grad auf der Homepage gelesen das es eine 10 Jahres Garantie gegen Rahmenbruch gibt, gab es diese auch schon 2007? Habe ich irgendeine Chance auf Garantie?

Gruß

Thomas...dessen Tag heute gelaufen ist

Edit: Die Bilder sind auf dem Kopf, ich hab grad keine Ahnung warum da sie bei mir richtig herum sind?!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (22. Mai 2012)

Bei Rose anrufen und nachfragen... oder Mail schicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (22. Mai 2012)

Genau, nimm mit Rose Kontakt auf. Da sollte sich doch was machen lassen. Die bauen den Rahmen bestimmt nicht schon seit 30 Jahren. Drücke dir auf jeden fall die daumen. 
Gruß matzeMD


----------



## Keks_nascher (22. Mai 2012)

2000 Euro, 5 Jahre und nur 800km? Wow


----------



## twickl (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe das Rad heute zu Rose gebracht, allerdings konnte man mir noch nicht sagen was jetzt passiert. Den gleichen Rahmen wird man wohl nicht mehr haben und schaut nun selbst erstmal. Ich warte nun also geduldig auf Rückmeldung und dann sehen wir weiter.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## fuxy (10. Oktober 2012)

Was ist aus deinem Rad jetzt geworden ?


----------



## DerandereJan (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich tippe auf die Sattelstütze....


----------



## Nessie (18. Januar 2013)

Mich würde auch interessieren, wie bei Rose damit umgegangen wird wenn ein identischer Ersatz für den Rahmen nicht lieferbar ist.
Mir ist ein Rahmen gebrochen, glücklicherweise grad als die Modelle des nächsten Jahres schon verfügbar waren und wurde im Rahmen der ges. Gewährleistung gegen ein 2013er Rahmen ausgetauscht der identisch ist.
Doch was geschieht, wenn der Rahmen wieder bricht und nicht lieferbar ist?

Wäre schön, wenn der Mod. sich mal kundig macht und uns das hier mitteilt.


----------



## prince67 (18. Januar 2013)

Wenn der genauso oft hier im Forum ist wie er Rad fährt, dann kannst du auf die Antwort ewig warten.


----------



## Sieb (19. Januar 2013)

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte auch sein 6 Jahr alten Redbull Rahmen gebrochen, auch bei der Sattelstutze. Hat für Garantie ein neues Rose rahmen bekommen!
Aber im Biketownwerstatt war 8 wochen Wartezeit. Wir haben also selber das Rad umgebaut, passendes steuersatz war schon eingepresst (damals noch kein taperedsteuerrohr), neuer tretlagern bekommen (damals gab es noch keinen press-fit).


----------



## Nessie (21. Januar 2013)

...ich mußte über 10 Wochen warten. Davon alleine 4 Wochen bis der Rahmen überhaupt erstmal abgeholt wurde. Durfte mir dafür auch noch anhören - wenn auch durch die Blume gesagt - daß ich ein ungeduldiger und unverschämter Kunde bin als ich dann nach 8 Wochen nachfragte, wann denn mein Rad wieder bei mir ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (21. Januar 2013)

Nessie schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, wie bei Rose damit umgegangen wird wenn ein identischer Ersatz für den Rahmen nicht lieferbar ist.
> Mir ist ein Rahmen gebrochen, glücklicherweise grad als die Modelle des nächsten Jahres schon verfügbar waren und wurde im Rahmen der ges. Gewährleistung gegen ein 2013er Rahmen ausgetauscht der identisch ist.
> Doch was geschieht, wenn der Rahmen wieder bricht und nicht lieferbar ist?
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn der Mod. sich mal kundig macht und uns das hier mitteilt.


 
Hallo Nessie,

sollte der gleiche Rahmen nicht lieferbr sein, wird natürlich ein gleichwertiger Rahmen genommen.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Nessie (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo Rose-Team,

was ist wenn es keinen gleichwertigen Rahmen gibt? Z.B. bei den MTB sind die Rahmen ja alle unterschiedlich. Nicht nur im Preis sondern auch von dem Einsatzzweck.
Möchte doch z. B. keiner aus einem Tour-HT ein Graffity o .ä. machen.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (22. Januar 2013)

Nessie schrieb:


> Hallo Rose-Team,
> 
> was ist wenn es keinen gleichwertigen Rahmen gibt? Z.B. bei den MTB sind die Rahmen ja alle unterschiedlich. Nicht nur im Preis sondern auch von dem Einsatzzweck.
> Möchte doch z. B. keiner aus einem Tour-HT ein Graffity o .ä. machen.


 
Hallo Nessie,

wir finden immer einen passenden Ersatzrahmen, vom Preis und auch vom Einsatzgebiet. Falls du noch Fragen zur genauen Abwicklung hast, kannst du die Kollegen unter 0 28 71  27 55 400 erreichen.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------

